# How to confirm: leather or leatherette?



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

I have an 03 325i with tan interior. The window sticker that came with the car says I have leather (and I paid for it) but as I have compared the seats in my car to my friends with E46s, my seats seem to be of slightly lower quality with the material stretched tighter compared to theirs (which are definitely leather). 

Other than the window sticker, is there any way to confirm that a car has leather or leatherette? Maybe a tag on the seats somewhere? Could I check the part number for the seat to see if it matches? Maybe there was a mixup at the factory...?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> I have an 03 325i with tan interior. The window sticker that came with the car says I have leather (and I paid for it) but as I have compared the seats in my car to my friends with E46s, my seats seem to be of slightly lower quality with the material stretched tighter compared to theirs (which are definitely leather).
> 
> Other than the window sticker, is there any way to confirm that a car has leather or leatherette? Maybe a tag on the seats somewhere? Could I check the part number for the seat to see if it matches? Maybe there was a mixup at the factory...?


Very easy to tell. You just have to look at them.

If you can post a pic of your headrest, I'll tell you immediately which one you have (the difference between the texture of the two is harder to capture in a picture, so the headrest is the easiest way to tell without having the actual car in front of you).


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

Attached are two pics of the headrest...let me know if you need a different angle. Also, they were taken with a flash, not sure if that matters. Thanks for your help!


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

leather


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> Attached are two pics of the headrest...let me know if you need a different angle. Also, they were taken with a flash, not sure if that matters. Thanks for your help!


That's leather. Also, isn't that grey? I thought you said you had tan interior? If it is grey, than it is leather for sure (there's no grey leatherette offered).


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

ajt819 said:


> leather


Agreed - you have leather upholstery.


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the confirmation...it is indeed tan leather, I think the white balance on the camera is off.

However, does anyone know why the tan leather in my friends 2001 and 1999 E46s seems so much nicer than mine? It's a bit worn, obviously, but it seems softer, more plush, more padded...has the quality gone down over time?


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Is it possible that the older ones are just worn-in, making them softer feeling?


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Does anyone actually have any pics of sand leatherette? I have yet to see even a pic of that interior. :dunno:


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Leather varieties*

There are varieties of leather in the BMW catalogue (Nappa, Montana, etc.). Although a few colors are available in both, most are not. There should be a difference in quality among the different varieties.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

TGD said:


> There are varieties of leather in the BMW catalogue (Nappa, Montana, etc.). Although a few colors are available in both, most are not. There should be a difference in quality among the different varieties.


Well, leather is a natural substance (or it was once), and therefore there will be minor variations in the raw material. While the tanning and dyeing process will eradicate all but the most obvious differences, the various leather-trimmed cars I've sat in (no leatherette here, not by itself) have all had subtle differences. This is mainly noticeable in the way the leather stretches, particulary in the middle of the squab and backrest. Even between seats in one car (mine) I have noticed minor variations in the way the leather settles, since the car was new (and neither back seat has been "sat in" for any length of time at all).

Years ago BMW used to make buffalo leather available in the 5s, 6s and 7s. I recall reading brochures from the early 80s which said that because buffalo hide has greater natural variation than cow hide, and due to the less intensive tanning process, there will be natural flaws in the material. Pockmarks, insect bites, cuts and grazes. If you couldn't handle it, then a particularly nasty grade of '80s leatherette was also available at no extra cost .


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Maybe I am missing something, but - can't you tell by the smell?


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

rwg said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but - can't you tell by the smell?


I lost my sense of smell during a bottle rocket exhibition gone horribly wrong...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> I lost my sense of smell during a bottle rocket exhibition gone horribly wrong...


I'll bite: Really?


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

swchang said:


> I'll bite: Really?


It's from an old Simpson's episode: Selma lost her sense of smell as a child when a bottle rocket went up her nose, thereby allowing Sideshow Bob to attempt to murder her by filling a room with natural gas (she didn't notice it since she had no sense of smell).

As to the leather/leatherette question, I read somewhere once that the easiest way to tell was to lift the flap of the rear seat armrest and look underneath. A 'machined' finish would indicate a leatherette interior whereas a natural, suede-appearing finish meant a leather interior.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

*Sand leatherette...*



ajt819 said:


> Does anyone actually have any pics of sand leatherette? I have yet to see even a pic of that interior. :dunno:


I have sand leatherette in my wife's X5. We have little kids and the stuff wears like iron. The interior looks like the day we bought it. I'll never buy leather seats again.

Front seat


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

ruteger said:


> It's from an old Simpson's episode: Selma lost her sense of smell as a child when a bottle rocket went up her nose, thereby allowing Sideshow Bob to attempt to murder her by filling a room with natural gas (she didn't notice it since she had no sense of smell).
> 
> As to the leather/leatherette question, I read somewhere once that the easiest way to tell was to lift the flap of the rear seat armrest and look underneath. A 'machined' finish would indicate a leatherette interior whereas a natural, suede-appearing finish meant a leather interior.


Dang...if it's that hard to tell between the two :dunno:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

AndDown said:


> Dang...if it's that hard to tell between the two :dunno:


That is why I went with 'ette. To this day, some 5 years after I bought the car, people still compliment me on the great looking leather in my car. :eeps: 

When the car was new they would also comment on the great leather smell.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I thought the M-cars got higher quality leather?


----------



## bsm325xi (Mar 24, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> That's leather. Also, isn't that grey? I thought you said you had tan interior? If it is grey, than it is leather for sure (there's no grey leatherette offered).


What factors are you using to determine if it is leather or not?


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Soupcan,

I hear what you are saying about the leather, I have noticed Especially the Tan color looks questionable, I think it is due to the color of the dye. I have also noticed all the M3's I have seen and tested have more supple leather than other 3 series Bimmers. I dont think BMW leather is anything special and in some cases lesser quality. :dunno: 

My 2 cents.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bsm325xi said:


> What factors are you using to determine if it is leather or not?


I can tell immediately by looking at the stitching on the headrest. Leatherette is much "tighter", isn't gathered, and doesn't have overlapped seams. The 'ette looks like it is stretched over the seat (not in a bad way), and the leather looks "looser" and like it is placed over the seat.

Some can't tell the difference, but I can tell it apart immediately as soon as I see the car. It's the result of working with BMWs for so many years.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> That is why I went with 'ette. To this day, some 5 years after I bought the car, people still compliment me on the great looking leather in my car. :eeps:
> 
> When the car was new they would also comment on the great leather smell.


Here we go again!!! Leather vs leatherette? I, too, have the analog stuff but if the leather held up much better, be easier to maintain, and would overall be worth the $1200 extra, I would not hesitate to spend the extra $$. But again, it's a personal decision, so not trying to :flame: anyone.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

AndDown said:


> Here we go again!!! Leather vs leatherette? I, too, have the analog stuff but if the leather held up much better, be easier to maintain, and would overall be worth the $1200 extra, I would not hesitate to spend the extra $$. But again, it's a personal decision, so not trying to :flame: anyone.


I wasn't trying to flame anyone either. Just giving my opinion. When I bought my car I was trying to keep costs down where ever I could...I didn't feel that I was sacrificing by dumping the leather. Now that I haul my kids around in the car I am REALLY glad I didn't get the real cow hide!


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Scott ZHP said:


> I have sand leatherette in my wife's X5. We have little kids and the stuff wears like iron. The interior looks like the day we bought it. I'll never buy leather seats again.
> 
> Front seat


Scott, can you post any other pics you have of the ette. This is the first sand ette im seeing, and would just like to get a good glance at it... TIA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

My wife had tan-leatherette in her 2000 328i and on the sticker it read, "Tan-Leather" but the feel said "Pletter".  Anyway the leatherette was extreemly durable and after 3 years of wear she traded the car and the interior still looked and smelled like new... :thumbup: 

Both our cars have black leather now and If we would have kids we would buy "ette" for sure!


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

ajt819 said:


> Scott, can you post any other pics you have of the ette. This is the first sand ette im seeing, and would just like to get a good glance at it... TIA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Here ya go... sorry for the delay. To give you some idea of wear, the car went "in service" 3 years ago yesterday.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Scott ZHP said:


> Here ya go... sorry for the delay. To give you some idea of wear, the car went "in service" 3 years ago yesterday.


thanks scott... much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Your friend's leather looks or feels nicer because:

1) He probably conditioned and cleaned it often during its life.
2) It has been worn in. Just like a 1-year old leather jacket, it starts feeling softer.
3) You have lost your good sense of touch, smell and sight.


----------



## SASTUD (Feb 20, 2004)

Soupcan325i said:


> I have an 03 325i with tan interior. The window sticker that came with the car says I have leather (and I paid for it) but as I have compared the seats in my car to my friends with E46s, my seats seem to be of slightly lower quality with the material stretched tighter compared to theirs (which are definitely leather).
> 
> Other than the window sticker, is there any way to confirm that a car has leather or leatherette? Maybe a tag on the seats somewhere? Could I check the part number for the seat to see if it matches? Maybe there was a mixup at the factory...?


1) SMELL THE SEATBACK & SEE IF IT SMELLS LIKE LEATHER 2) HAVE DEALERSHIP CHECK FOR YOUR 3) IF SEAT IS LOWER QUALITY IN YOUR OPINION, MAYBE THE COW THAT GAVE UP HIS SKIN 4 YOUR CAR HAD MAD COW DISEASE OR ATE LOWER QUALITY FOOD. SASTUD


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

SASTUD said:


> 1) SMELL THE SEATBACK & SEE IF IT SMELLS LIKE LEATHER 2) HAVE DEALERSHIP CHECK FOR YOUR 3) IF SEAT IS LOWER QUALITY IN YOUR OPINION, MAYBE THE COW THAT GAVE UP HIS SKIN 4 YOUR CAR HAD MAD COW DISEASE OR ATE LOWER QUALITY FOOD. SASTUD


I see someone has discovered his caps lock key... :stickpoke :angel:


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

swchang said:


> I see someone has discovered his caps lock key...


Next up...Punctuation: The Undiscovered Country.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

swchang said:


> I see someone has discovered his caps lock key... :stickpoke :angel:


IT'S STUCK, IT'S STUCK, IT'S STUCK!
:bigpimp:


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

My car's only option is metalic paint. When people ask me what options I _could_ have gotten one of my answers is "leather". They look at the seats and give me a strange look like "uhh, isn't this leather?"


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

flashinthepan said:


> I have also noticed all the M3's I have seen and tested have more supple leather than other 3 series Bimmers.


M3's have Nappa Leather while other 3's have Montana. Seems that the cows from Nappa a softer. Perhaps it's the wine? :dunno:


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't get it...I have never had difficulty differentiating leather from any form of vinyl in and car, sofa or jacket.

Why is this so hard for people...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

PABS said:


> I don't get it...I have never had difficulty differentiating leather from any form of vinyl in and car, sofa or jacket.
> 
> Why is this so hard for people...


Because Montana Leather and the vinyl look nearly identical. The leather is crappy, and the vinyl is really good, so there is a convergence.

Nappa leather, OTOH, is very obviously leather. Even a complete doofus wouldn't mistake it for vinyl


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

I have both....no comparison..don't even smell alike...


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

What is the difference between Montana Leather and Nappa leather, is the Montana painted and the Nappa dyed?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> What is the difference between Montana Leather and Nappa leather, is the Montana painted and the Nappa dyed?


Montana - heavy graining, quite thick.

Nappa - smooth, fine grain, stamped in the middle section of the seat, thinner material. Not known for its longevity.


----------

